# pool deck coating removal



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys I got one coming up that I could use some opinions on. I need to strip a small pool deck/surround. What's on there now I was told is patio tones acrylic. I have a 4000 psi washer and have a sand injector on order. The pool is going to be empty so debris is not a much of a problem. My other thought was renting a shot blaster but have not used one and how well it would work on somewhat porous concrete. The blaster rents @ 380.00 a day so hate get it find the result not be good. Other thought chemical strip but don't know being so close to the pool and grass. In an ideal situation I'd like to get surface to a condition that I could stain. As a last note before I get advised to pass on this one the HO is a family friend so it is a good one for me to expand my skill set on for what's more than likely going to be little to no profit! Any thoughts?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

A family friend can sometimes turn into a nightmare job... If this job is above your skill I would pass..


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> A family friend can sometimes turn into a nightmare job... If this job is above your skill I would pass..


Yes and no. As long as everyone is on the same page it can be a win/win. I practice on family all the time. They get new products or stuff I want to test. They know it going in and are OK with it.


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

Noted, not gonna happen though. My character flaw is stubbornness/confidence I can figure it out. Just trying minimize headaches. Any advise on job a hand?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I stained a patio that turned out uglier than expected. Decided to go back and try to strip it off if I could, and if not able was going to cover it up with a porch & Floor paint.

Down streamed a hot mix of NaOH, hot water, and high pressure worked. Had to strip a couple of times and then go back with a very hot mix straight for the stubborn spots. 

Didn't really think I would be able to get it up but it did work.


----------



## ptm (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Tonyg, what's on there now is acrylic paint (patio tones by Olympic) I would like to get clean enough to stain but like you if not something solid on top.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ptm said:


> Thanks Tonyg, what's on there now is acrylic paint (patio tones by Olympic) I would like to get clean enough to stain but like you if not something solid on top.


Well, that was an acid stain with a sealer top coat. I would think an acrylic film forming coating would come up if this did. Just took some work.


----------

